# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الجمعة 22 يناير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*taawuniya 1135*120











المريخ يرنو للعلامة الكاملة من مواجهة توتي




الخرطوم: باج نيوز

المباراة تشهد مشاركة بكري المدينة بعد غيابٍ بسبب العقوبة.

يدخل المريخ مباراته أمام توتي في الجولة السادسة، ساعيًا خلف النقاط التي ستضعه على مقربة من فرق المقدّمة في صراع التتويج بلقب الدوري السوداني الممتاز، الجمعة.



ويرنو الأحمر إلى حصد نقاطٍ جديدةٍ، تدعم موقفه في صدارة الدوري الممتاز والابتعاد عن أقرب منافسيه.

ويتواجد فريق المدرب الفرنسي قوميز في المرتبة الأولى بعددٍ من النقاط يصل إلى”13â€³.

ويفقد الأحمر في لقاء اليوم عماد الصيني الذي عانى من إصابةٍ حرمته من إكمال مباراة هلال الأبيض.



وفي المقابل، تشكّل عودة اللاعب بكري المدينة والمشاركة في جولة اليوم الحدث الأبرز بعدما توقف النجم عن الظهور بسبب العقوبة المفروضة عليه من قبل اتحاد الكرة السوداني.

وسيدعم اللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” مركز الهجوم إلى جانب سيف تيري.

ومن المتوقّع أنّ يدفع الطاقم الفني للمريخ بكلٍ من أحمد عبد العظيم، عبد الرحمن كرنقو، أحمد طبنجة، أمير كمال، صلاح نمر، ضياء الدين، التاج يعقوب، السماني الصاوي، أرونولد، سيف تيري، بكري المدينة.

وفي المقابل، يأمل توتي الخرطوم الجريح الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية وتحسين موقفه في المنافسة، إذ يحتل الفريق المركز الخامس عشر بأربع نقاط.

ويتطّلع الأهلي مروي إلى تحقيق انتصارٍ جديدٍ في بطولة الدوري الممتاز عندما يلاقي المريخ الفاشر.

ويملك الفريق الشهير بـ”ملوك الشمال” في جعبته ثمانية نقاط ويتواحد في المركز السادس بالمنافسة.

وكان الفريق قد حقق فوزًا مهمًا في المرحلة الماضية أمام هلال الفاشر.

وفي المقابل، يبحث المريخ الفاشر الخروج من دوّامة النتائج المخيبة للآمال، إذ يجمع الفريق في جعبته”4â€³ نقاط بالمركز الثاني عشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضوء أخضر للمريخ السوداني لضم”4 لاعبين أجانب




الخرطوم: باج نيوز

رئيس الإتحاد يؤكّد لرئيس المريخ أنّ فترة الانتقالات الحالية إستثنائية

أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني عن منحه استثناء من اتحاد كرة القدم بضم 4 لاعبين أجانب بجانب البوركيني أرنولد بانجا في فترة الانتقالات الاستثنائية.



وقال المكتب الإعلامي للنادي، الخميس، إنّ رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد وافق على ضم المريخ لأربعة لاعبين في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية.

وأضاف” أكّد رئيس الإتحاد لرئيس المريخ أنّ فترة الانتقالات الحالية إستثنائية يمكن للمريخ خلالها تعزيز كشفه بلاعبين أجانب استعدادًا لدور المجموعات”.

وأوقعت القرعة المريخ السوداني في المجموعة الأولى، إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، سيمبا التنزاني، وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي.



وسيبدأ المريخ مشواره في دور المجموعات بملاقاة الأهلي المصري في السادس عشر من فبراير المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يعدل موعد مباراة الأهلي والمريخ

القاهرة - محمد البنهاوي


الأهلي
قرر الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، تعديل موعد مباراة الأهلي المصري والمريخ السوداني، في افتتاح مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا، لمشاركة الأول في كأس العالم للأندية بقطر.

ويشارك الأهلي في مونديال الأندية، المقرر إقامته في الفترة ما بين 4 إلى 10 فبراير/ شباط 2021 في قطر، بعد تتويجه بالنسخة الأخيرة لدوري أبطال أفريقيا على حساب مواطنه الزمالك.

وقرر الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم إقامة المباراة يوم 16 فبراير/ شباط المقبل، بدلًا من 12 أو 13 من نفس الشهر.

وتضم المجموعة الأولى بجانب الأهلي والمريخ السوداني، كلًا من فيتا كلوب الكونغولي وسيمبا التنزاني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاف يرد على الاتحاد السوداني بشأن قائمتي الهلال والمريخ

السودان-بدر الدين بخيت



رد الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف"، على استفسار تقدم به اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، حول كيفية إضافة لاعبين إلى قائمة الهلال والمريخ المشاركين في دوري الأبطال.

وقال "كاف" في رده على الاتحاد السوداني اليوم الخميس، إن أمر فتح باب الانتقالات شأن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"، والسماح بالزيادة في القائمة التي تكون في الأساس من كشف النادي.

وأضاف: "عدد من الأندية الإفريقية استفاد من قرار إضافة لاعبين شباب في القائمة للتنافس الإفريقي".

وتابع: "فترة السماح الأولى بالزيادة في الكشف الإفريقي كانت خلال الفترة من 21 أكتوبر/تشرين أول إلى 10 نوفمبر/تشرين ثان 2020، والثانية كانت خلال الفترة بين 11 و30 نوفمبر 2020، أما الفترة الثالثة فهي الجارية حاليا والمحددة من 10 إلى 31 يناير/كانون ثان الجاري.

وأتم الكاف أنه عمد من خلال فتح باب الإضافات تقديم المساعدة، نتاج ما تتعرض له الأندية حيال جائحة كورونا، مشيرا إلى أن "هناك تعقيدات تقنية خاصة بالملف".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهداف الأربعة تؤكد رؤية الاتحاد السوداني بشأن "كهولة الدوري"

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


سجل 4 لاعبين من فئة الشباب بفرق مختلفة، 4 أهداف في الجولة الخامسة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.


وقرر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، مشاركة لاعبيْن اثنين تحت 20 عاما وتحت 23 في كل فريق طوال زمن المباراة، على أن يكون الاستبدال خلال المباراة من الفئة العمرية نفسها.

وفرض 4 لاعبين من فئة الشباب وجودهم بقوة في الدوري السوداني، خلال مباريات الجولة الخامسة، وهم: أباذر عبد المنعم "الهلال"، والشيخ محمد الحسن "الخرطوم الوطني"، والجزولي حسين "المريخ" ومجتبى المَرْضِي "الأهلي شندي".

الشيخ محمد الحسن أحرز هدفا جميلا من خارج الصندوق في مرمى الشرطة القضارف، كان هو الثاني للفريق ليؤمن به فوز، ولعب مجتبى المرضي الدور نفسه، خلال مباراة الأهلي شندي، أمام الأهلي الخرطوم.

أباذر عبد المنعم الذي يلعب بالقدم اليسرى، أحرز هدفا بطريقة تؤكد عقلية اللاعب وخياله المبدع، وذلك في مرمى توتي.

أما مهاجم المريخ الشاب الجزولي حسين فإنه تفوق على جميع فئة الشباب بإحرازه هدفين متتاليين بضربتين رأسيتين في مرمى الهلال الأبيض.

ويتشارك أباذر والجزولي كونهما كانا ضمن قائمة منتخب الشباب الذي شارك بتصفيات إقليم سيكافا في تنزانيا قبل نحو شهرين.

تألق فئة الشباب بشكل قوي، يعد تأكيدا على أن كهولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز المزعجة لاتحاد الكرة، باتت مهددة وفي طريقها للتلاشي.

كل ما يحتاجه لاعبو فئة الشباب، والمفروض بالقانون في الدوري السوداني، هو اكتساب خبرة اللعب موسمين متتاليين، ليحتلوا مواقعهم على حساب اللاعبين المخضرمين الذين احتكروا اللعب والتنقل بين فرق الممتاز لأكثر من 10 سنوات متتالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق || ترتيب أندية الدوري الممتاز، قبل انطلاق الجولة السادسة مساء اليوم.
#الدوري_السوداني


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق" يكشف كواليس القرارات الجديدة ومكالمة شداد وسوداكال
post
تحصل #سبورتاق على التفاصيل الكاملة والدقيقة للأحداث المتسارعة التي جرت اليوم بمكتب رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم د."كمال شداد" تمهيداً لإصدار قرارات جديدة عبر التمرير بشأن فترة "الإنتقالات الإستثنائية" التي انطلقت أمس وتنتهي يوم ظ£ظ  يناير الحالي.

وبدأت الأحداث بتنسيق بين "لجنة تطبيع الهلال" عبر نائب الرئيس "الطاهر يونس" مع رئيس الإتحاد د."كمال شداد" بشأن اجتماع يُعقد ظهراً بمكتب رئيس الإتحاد.

وبحسب ما توصل إليه #سبورتاق، فإن نائب رئيس "لجنة تطبيع الهلال" وإلى جانب أعضاء بـ"اللجنة"، قابلوا رئيس الإتحاد؛ حيث قدموا له قائمة الطلبات التي يحتاجها "الهلال" قبل إنطلاقة مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا وتشمل زيادة عدد اللاعبين الأجانب إلى خمسة، بالإضافة إلى زيادة الكشوفات لرغبة "الهلال" في ضم الثنائي "ياسر مزمل" و"الدالي"  خلال"الفترة الإستثنائية" الحالية.

وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن مجموعة من نواب رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وبعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد انضموا للإجتماع، وتم التأمين على الموافقة على طلبات نادي الهلال وزيادة الأجانب لخمسة لاعبين، على أن يتواجد ثلاثة منهم في الملعب، خلال مباريات الممتاز.

كما تمت الموافقة على طلب "الهلال" بزيادة الكشف إلى "ظ£ظ¢" لاعباً، والترتيب لإصدار قرار بالموافقة على ضم لاعبين اجنبيين، مع السماح بحالتي إحلال وابدال في الكشف لتمكين الهلال من "ضم الدالي" و"ياسر مزمل" ومن ثم التعاقد مع اثنين من الأجانب.

وتفيد متابعات #سبورتاق، أن بعض أعضاء الإتحاد اعترضوا على جزئية السماح بمشاركة اللاعبين الجدد الذين ينضمون لكشوفات القمة، إبان الفترة الاستثنائية الحالية في الجولات المتبقية للنصف الأول من الدوري الممتاز.

بإعتبار إخلال هذا الأمر بعدالة المنافسة ومبدأ تكافؤ الفرص وقدموا مقترحاً بعدم السماح بمشاركة من يتم ضمهم في يناير الحالي في باقي جولات الدورة الأولى للممتاز.

وبحسب مصادر #سبورتاق، فإن رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أجرى اتصالاً هاتفياً برئيس نادي المريخ "آدم سوداكال" فور مغادرة وفد "الهلال" لمكتبه؛ وأخطره بالقرارات الجديدة التي سيتم إصدارها وأقنعه بالموافقة عليها ليتم اعلان تفاصيل المكالمة وخبر زيادة الأجانب بواسطة المكتب الإعلامي لـ"المريخ" حتى يتم إزاحة الحرج عن الإتحاد.

وتفيد متابعات #سبورتاق، أن مصالح مشتركة متعلقة باللإنتخابات القادمة سواء في اتحاد الكرة أو أندية القمة وراء تمرير السيناريو الحالي، وموافقة رئيس الإتحاد على طلبات "لجنة تطبيع الهلال" وموافقة رئيس نادي المريخ على القبول بالقرارات التي أخطره بها د."شداد".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالمستندات.. الهلال يتفاجأ بـ"عمرين" و"ملفين" في "السيستم" للسنغالي
post
تفاجأ مسؤول نظام الإنتقالات بنادي "الهلال" بوجود "ملفين" للاعب السنغالي "ابراهيما مامي انداي" على نظام مُطابقة الإنتقالات "TMS"، بعدما أعلن الهلال اليوم توصله لإتفاق معه بغية ضمه للكشوفات الزرقاء.

وبحسب معلومات مؤكدة توفرت لـ#سبورتاق، فان "مهيار الطيب"، مدير نظام الإنتقالات بالهلال وجد أن اللاعب السنغالي يمتلك ملفين على "السيستم" برقمين مختلفين  بنفس الإسم الثلاثي، الأول بالرقم "97302" والثاني "79840"، وبعمرين مختلفين حيث يشير الإدخال الأول إلي أن اللاعب مواليد العام "1984"، والثاني أن اللاعب مواليد "6" ديسمبر "1994".

ويعود الإدخال الأول لنادٍ صربي في العام "2013"، والثاني لنادي "ريندرز" الدنماركي الذي لعب له "انداي" في العام "2017".

ومن المنتظر أن يقوم الهلال بادخال البيانات حسب العمر المذكور في جواز السفر الخاص باللاعب من أجل مطابقة البيانات واكتمال عملية التسجيل.

وعلم #سبورتاق ان صفقة "ابراهيما" ناهزت "350" ألف دولار نالها ناديه الصربي، تكفّل بها "تركي آل الشيخ"، الرئيس الفخري للهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستئنافات توقف قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أصدرت لجنة الاستئنافات  المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA برئاسة مولانا عبدالعزيز سيدأحمد قرارا قضى بايقاف تنفيذ قرارات لجنة شئون أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين التي صدرت في اجتماعها الأخير .

وكان أن انعقد الأجتماع يوم الثلاثاء الماضي 19 يناير 2021م وذلك بعد استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم للقرارات المتخذة بشأن اللاعبين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس .

وجاء إيقاف التنفيذ للقرارات إلى حين اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات المنتخبة يوم الأحد المقبل الموافق 24 يناير 2021م .

وطالب قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بمخاطبة الجهات المختصة لوضع قرارها موضع التنفيذ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد تسوية مستحقاته :
جابسون سلمون ليس لديه خقوق على المريخ
Hisham Abdalsamad 

قضية النيجيري "سالمون جابسون" مع المريخ الخاصة بمستحقاته المالية لم تشهد جديداً في الفترة الماضية بعد أن أغلقت تماما قبل عامين يناير ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© .

وقد تمت بتسوية سُلم بموجبها وكيل اللاعبين السوداني أبوبكر مصطفى حقوق اللاعب بعد أن قام جابسون بتوكيله لتسوية مستحقاته وتم حينها إخطار الفيفا بحصول اللاعب النيجيري على مستحقاته ليتم إغلاق القضية.

وبحسب المتابعات فإن القضايا التي يتم إغلاقها بعد توصل الأطراف لتسوية لا يتم فتحها مجددا.

وأكَّد مصدر بالمريخ عدم صحة الأنباء التي ترددت خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية بشأن حصول النيجيري سالمون على حكم في مواجهة المريخ مشيراً لأن قضية جابسون أُغلقت قبل عامين ولا يمكن أن تعود للواجهة من جديد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم المريخ والمنتخب الوطنى وليد حسن يعلن فسخ تعاقده مع نادي المريخ بسبب ظروف صحية يعانى منها والده


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**سهام حمراء*

*أيمن الكناني*

*التخطيط3_3*

*اعاود مرة اخري لاتناول اخر محطات التخطيط العلمي والسليم لبناء وصناعة فريق مكتمل الاركان.

*علنا قد نعمل بهذا النهج في يومآ من الايام لنصل الي مانربو له وننافس أندية الاقليم والقارة.

*وعند عودتنا للتخطيط نجد ان له عدة انواع ومنها التخطيط اليومي وهو الوسيلة لتحقيق أهداف الخطة العامة في فترتها ومرحلتها.

*وهي أيضا الجزء الأساسي والرئيسي والقاعدي في عملية التدريب وقد يكون لها هدف أو أكثر ولكل هدف طريقة وتخطيط لتحقيقه .

*والحصة التدريبية اليومية هي عملية بيداغوجية قاعدية للمدرب وتعتبر الوسيلة التي تسمح له بالتدخل في عملية التدريب وإذا نظرنا من الناحية التركيبية نجد أن الوحدة التدريبية اليومية منقسمة إلى عدة أقسام منها القسم الإعدادي و القسم الرئيسي والقسم الختامي.

*وعندما نبدا بالقسم الإعدادي
   نجد انه يتكون من جزئين الجزء الإداري وفيه تنظيم اللاعبين وضبطهم وهنا تكمن أهمية وجودة القطاع الرياضي وادارة الكرة.

*فليس كل من هب ودب يصلح لمثل هذة المهمة والوظيفة والتي اصبحت أساس نجاح العمل التدريبي وايضآ نجد ان اي خلل فيها يعتبر اول خطوات الفشل وهدم مشروع البناء.

*وجزء يمثل تمارين تحضيرية عامة وخاصة ويهدف هذا القسم إلى تهيئة اللاعبين من الناحية النفسية والبدنية و المهارية للجزء الرئيسي من وحدة التدريب ويجب أن يراعي المدرب التدرج في عملية الإحماء.

*فالارتفاع المفاجئ لشدة الحمل يتسبب عنه إصابة اللاعبين وعدم وصولهم إلى الإثارة المطلوبة وفي مريخ اليوم لدينا مثال حي لاحد اللاعبين الذين تاثروا بارتفاع الحمل وهو سيف الدمازين.

*ويشمل هذا القسم الإحماء العام بحيث يهدف إلى رفع درجة استعداد أجهزة وأعضاء جسم اللاعب بصورة عامة لممارسة النشاط الرياضي وإيقاظ الاستعدادات النفسية.

*وايضآ هنالك الإحماء الخاص وهذا الأخير يحل محل الإحماء العام تدريجيا ويهدف إلى تأكيد تهيئة اللاعب بدنيا ووظيفيا ومهاريا وخططيا ونفسيا لمتطلبات جرعة التدريب اليومية.

*اما عند تناولنا للقسم الرئيسي
 نجد انه يعتبر أهم جزء في الوحدة التدريبية اليومية وهو الجزء الذي يعطى فيه المدرب اللاعبين التدريبات التي تحقق الهدف أو أهداف الوحدة ضمن الخطة العامة.

* وعن طريق هذه التدريبات يعمل المدرب على تطوير الحالة التدريبية للاعبين للوصول للفورمة وثم يلي تثبيتها ويتضمن هذا القسم تدريبات اللياقة البدنية العامة ونواحي الإعداد البدني العام والخاص.

*وأيضا الأداء المهاري والخططي بشقيه الدفاعي والهجومي والمباريات التجريبية وتدريبات المراكز والتدريب عن طرق اللعب المختلفة.

  *إن التغيير في محتوى التدريب إذا تم بناؤه بشكل  علمي فانه يساعد في عملية التثبيت حيث يزيد من شوق اللاعب ويبعد الملل عن نفسه.

*ويتم تحقيق التدريب المشوق بحسب تنظيم المحتوى والابتعاد عن الوقوع في الإرهاق واعتماد قاعدة التدرج والتنسيق بين عمليتي التكرار والتغيير في التمرينات باحترام الوقت.

*وعند ولوجنا الي القسم الختامي نجد انه يهدف إلى عودة اللاعب إلى حالته الطبيعية بعد المجهود ذا الحمل المرتفع في الجزء الرئيسي ويتضمن هذا الجزء تدريبات الاسترخاء والألعاب الترويحية.

*إن القسم الرئيسي من التدريب هو الذي يتحكم في محتوى التهدئة إذ أننا نقوم بتهدئة اللاعب مما كان يؤديه في القسم الرئيسي من التدريب وبما أن هذا القسم يختلف من تدريب إلى آخر.

*فان التهدئة تتغير تبعا لذلك وهنا نلاحظ أن التدريبات الأساسية للتهدئة هي تدريبات الاسترخاء والتنفس.

 *وعندما نعرج الي النهج التدريبي الأسبوعي  نجد انه أصبح من المبادئ التدريبية التي لاجدال فيها وان الكثير من المهتمين بشؤون كرة القدم يطالبون بزيادة الجرعات التدريبية في الأسبوع الواحد للاعبين الذين وصلوا إلى المستويات العالية.

*لان التجارب الميدانية قد أثبتت بأن القابلية العالية وقابلية التحمل تزدادان بسرعة كلما كان عدد مرات التدريب في زيادة.

*وهنا ارجع بزاكرتي الي الوراء  فكانت الجرع التدريبية للشباب  تعطى أسبوعيا من اربعة الي خمسة تدريبات.

*اما للفريق الاول فهنالك تباين فنجد ان  هنالك مابين ستة الي ثمانية تمارين وفي بعض الاحيان من ثمانية الي اثني عشر تمرينآ.

* ويهدف التدريب الأسبوعي إلى تدريب اللاعبين وإعطائهم تدريبات لتطوير الناحية البدنية والمبادئ الفنية وخطط اللعب والتمارين النفسية التطبيقية لإعدادهم لمتطلبات اللعب الحقيقي.

*علما بان اللاعب قد يكون قادرآ على تنفيذ بعض الحركات المطلوبة خلال التدريبات الأكثر مشابهة للمنافسة. 

 *وعند وضع النهج الأسبوعي يجب أن يركز المدرب على الأهداف التي يسعى إلى تحقيقها خلال فترة الأسبوع .

* وعادة ما يشمل التدريب كافة المكونات الأساسية للعبة كرة القدم كهدف عام من التدريب  ولكن هذا لا يعني عدم وجود هدف خاص يسعى التدريب الأسبوعي إلى تحقيقه .

*كما يجب أن يأخذ النهج الأسبوعي الطريقة النموذجية من جميع النواحي كالحجم والشدة وذلك عند التطبيق.

*وهنالك ايضآ تخطيط شهري للتدريبات لذلك فان المدرب يسعى دائما للوصول إلى أفضل مستويات لاعبيه لمختلف مكونات اللعبة  وأن مستوى اللاعب مهما كان جيدا فانه بحاجة إلى المزيد من التطور والتقدم لذلك فان تمارين الأسابيع التي تضم الشهر الواحد يجب أن تكون واضحة من حيث التطور والتدرج والارتقاء.

*إن محتويات الأسبوع الأول من الشهر مثلا يمكن اعتبارها قاعدة من أجل الانطلاق إلى الأفضل عند تنفيذ مفردات الأسابيع التالية  وأثناء وضع النهج الشهري يجب على المدرب أخذ عملية الاسترداد بعين الاعتبار .

* أي يعمل المدرب على خفض حمل التدريب من ناحية حجمه أو شدته أو الاثنين معا في سبيل أن يسترد اللاعب قدراته  ويمكن للمدرب أن يعتمد على مبدأ الاسترداد في اللياقة البدنية فقط .

 *ويمكن أن يكون الجهد عاليا في ثلاث أسابيع ليأتي الاسترجاع في الأسبوع الرابع لان ذلك يتأثر بنوع وشدة وحجم التمارين التي تنفذ بقابلية اللاعبين والموسم التدريبي السنوي.

*وهذا ماشاهدناه في عدد من المباريات الاولي للمريخ وكان اللاعبين مكتفين لكن بعد ذلك عمل المدرب علي عملية الاسترجاع.

*وهنالك عوامل مهمة لايجب ان ننساها وهي الاختبارات والقياسات والتقويم طبية كانت او فسيولوجية او بدنية او مهارية.

*ويجب ان لاننسي النتائج المتحصل عليها في المنافسات الرسمية والودية .

*وايضآ المؤشرات الخاصة بتشكيلة الفريق من متوسط عمر اللاعبين والطول والوزن المتوسط للفريق .

*وعدد اللاعبين في كل خانة .

*سهم غائر*

*ظللت ومازلت أكرر لن ننسي ونغفر للثنائي رمضان وحمو .

*سهم أخير*

*لايختلف اثنان علي فشل هذا المجلس وجلطاته الادارية التي لاتعد ولاتحصي .

*حتي وان تم قياسها باي تجربة فشل سابقة لفاقتها بالكثير وجعلتها في نظر البعض تجربة ناجحة.

*رغم كل ذلك ولكننا محتاجين لكي نتعايش مع الوضع الحالي حتي تنجلي الازمة بقيام الانتخابات.

*لان فريق كرة القدم يمضي الي الامام بوضع افضل من السنين التي سبقته.

*ويجب علينا التكاتف وان نعلنها صراحة ارضآ سلاح لكي لانهدم كل مانجني ثمارة الان .

*فنحن نطمع بالتقدم لمراكز افضل وإعادة بعض اراضينا المفقودة في خارطة الكرة القارية.

*محتاجين لان نحتفظ بخلافاتنا لاسابيع فقط ونخرجها مع الانتخابات لان اي حرب وهجوم في الوقت الحالي .

*لن نجد لها اي مبرر غير محاربة المريخ الكيان.

*المريخ الان مواجه بمشاكل لاحصر لها ومطالبات فاقت التصور حتي وصلنا لمرحلة لانعرف معها من تمت مخالصتة بصورة حقيقية ومن يطالبنا.

*فنحن في اضابير الفيفا علي شفا جرف لان اي مطالبة او شكوي اخري قد تقذف بنا بعيدآ.

*دعونا نحتفظ بتلك الخلافات ونعلنها هدنة لكي نعبر ونمر من هذا المعترك.

*وعند وقت الانتخاب فلنفتح تلك الجراح ونضمدها ولانكتفي فقط بالمنظفات بل بالعلاج الناجع والنهائي.

*ختامآ:*

*مريخنا العظيم أنت نجمآ في السماء*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
دكتور/ بابكر مهدي الشريف

عــــواء الأهلـــة


×× قررت اللجنة المفوضة من جانب الاتحاد بأن ثلاثي الإشكال يبقلا في داره ووسط أهله بلا ضرر أو ضرار، مع بسيط من لفت النظر والتوبيخ، وبعض الملاليم ، ولكنه يحق لهم العدو والركل كما كانوا قبلا.

×× هذا القرار العاجل والمسنود برغبة اللاعبين دون سواهم، ولكن أهل الفصاحة واللماطة والكجار وهم أهل الهلال، لم يعجبهم هذا الحكم الفيصل والنهائي فصاروا يطلقون التصريحات العرجاء بلا سند أو مسد.

×× راعي الضان في الخلاء كان واثق أن اللاعبين مكانهم هو المريخ ولا مكان آخر غير الأحمر الوهاج، ونفس الراعي كان يدرك أن الاهلة لن يحشوا ليهم قبضة ويلزموا الجابرة، وأنهم سيملئون الدنيا عواءا وضجيجا.

×× الرأي عندي هو، أن الهلال لن يذهب خطوة واحدة تجاه كاس، لأن الذي بيده المال ، هو هشام السوباط، وقطعا السوباط رجل أعمال فلا يمكن أن يهدر قروشه في قضية لا طائل من ورائها غير الكيد والغلغلة الفارغة غير المجدية.

×× كل تصريحات الأهلة تركز على عقوبة اللاعبين الثلاثة كونهم رفسوا أموالهم وكرهوا دارهم وفضلوا البقاء مع رفقائهم، وهذا أمر طبيعي ومنطقي لأن هناك فرق.

×× ماذا يكسب الهلال من التصعيد والاستئناف، فالمؤكد أن الثلاثي لن يتوقفوا إضافيا، ولن يتحولوا من الأحمر للأزرق بعد أن قالوها صراحة وعلنا نحن للمريخ العظيم.

×× والغريب أن أهل الهلال يتحدثون عن الأخلاق والمثل حيث قال أحد عناصرهم ان اللاعبين الثلاثة ينتمون للمنتخب الوطني وأنهم من كبار اللاعبين فلا بد أن يكونوا قدوة لزملائهم، ولأجل ذلك فقط هم يريدون تأديبهم بواسطة محكمة كاس وغيرها سبحان الله.

×× ونحن نسأل بطبيعة الحال هل النادي الأزرق ذاته كان قدوة واتبع المثل والأعراف والأسس الاحترافية في هذا الملف، أم انه تشيطن وتنمر ونصب من ذاته شاطرا ونابها، وعمل عملا سريا ، وبعد كشفه أصبح هباءا منثورا بكل تأكيد ويقين.

×× لو كان الهلال حقا يتبع الأخلاق ونهج الاحتراف، لأعلن نيته في التعاقد مع الثنائي ولطلب من نادي المريخ كروتهما كما تفعل كل الأندية المحترفة، ولكن أن تعمل عملك خفية وخلسة ، ثم بعد أن يفشل سعيك تعود مسرعا لتحدث الناس على الأخلاق والأدب، فهذا عبطا وسخفا لن يلتفت له من به عقل وفهم أبدا أبدا.

×× معظم لاعبي المريخ ورغم ارتباطهم القوي برمضان والرشيد إلا أنهم بعد أن علموا بما بدر منهم، طالبوا بالتخلي عنهم وتركهم للهلال، ولكن الذين بيدهم الأمر ولا يريدون الهلال أن يتمدد على حسابهم هم من قاموا بإعادة النجوم.

×× وهناك في الهلال رغم أنه لا علاقة عاطفية مع النجوم الضجة، ولا يربطهم بهم شيئا سوى الخوف منهم، يطالبون ناديهم وبقوة بالسعي لضمهم للأزرق، وهنا يتضح وبجلاء الفوارق بين الصفوة والآخرين.

×× خلاصة القول هو،يتوجب على الهلال وأنصاره أن يركزوا بقوة مع البطولة الأفريقية والدوري المحلي، ولا يشغلون أنفسهم ووقتهم ويضيعون أموالهم في لا شيء.

& ذهبيــــــــــــــــات & 

×× أصبح الجزولي نوح نغمة عذبة وحلوة عند أنصار الزعيم الجز ولي ود لعاب وأهم ما يميزه هو ثباته وتركيزه العالي ما شاء الله.

×× اعتقد أن الجزولي هي هبة الله للمريخ بعد ذهاب الغربال، هو عندي أفضل من ابن عبد الرحمن الجزولي يمتلك كل مقومات اللاعب الناجح، بس يحتاج لمدرب يصقله ويساعده على التطور.

×× لا أرى سببا للانزعاج من تذبذب مستوى الفريق أثناء مباريات الدوري الممتاز ولكن أنا عندي رائي بأن يتم دعم قوميز بمدرب عام، ليكون الضو مساعد مدرب.

×× والحديث الذي أدلى به قوميز وهو يمدح لاعبيه بتلك العبارات الجميلة لهو أمر محمود ومرغوب المدير الفني لا بد له أن يكون له عملا غير الفني البحت فالعمل النفسي يعمل عمل السحر في اللاعبين.

×× حديث المدرب دائما ينعكس على اللاعبين، وقطعا يقوي العلاقة والثقة فيهم.

×× تابعنا تنصيب الرئيس الأمريكي بالأمس رغم انه لا ناقة فيه ولا جمل، ولكن نقول الحمد لله الذي غيب عن أعيننا الرئيس السابق المزعج.

×× أجمل كلمة قالها الرئيس الجديد ونهديها لناسنا هنا، هي قوله ( لا يوجد وقت نضيعه عندما يتعلق الأمر بمعالجة الأزمات التي نواجهها).

& الذهبيــــة الأخيـــرة & 

×× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، أمر الثلاثي انتهى ومضى، يا نزار عوض وآخرين...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبوشيبة

سوداكال سيضيع المريخ ويضيع

* أصبحت جماهير المريخ تضع أياديها على قلوبها من توالي خطابات الفيفا وما تحمله من عقوبات على المريخ..
* إذا أصدر الفيفا احصائية عن أكثر أندية العالم تعرضاً للشكاوي من قبل اللاعبين والمدربين الأجانب لكان هو المريخ بلا منازع..
* ونسبة لعدم مبالاة الإدارة للخطابات التي ترد من الفيفا لهذا ظل المريخ يتعرض للعقوبات المالية والحرمان من التسجيلات بداية بشكوى مارسيال ثم غارزيتو وابنه انطونيو ثم الشكاوي الكثيفة الأخيرة ومنها شكوى البرازيلي ماركوس التي عرضت المريخ لعقوبة الحرمان من التسجيلات لثلاث فترات مع مهلة 45 يوماً لسداد مبلغ 24 ألف دولار للبرازيلي، وتبقت أيام قليلة على نهاية المهلة التي يمكن أن تتبعها عقوبات صادمة لجماهير المريخ ومنها الهبوط للدرجة الأدنى بعد أن استنفد المريخ أقصى عقوبة بالحرمان من التسجيلات لثلاث فترات.. وربنا يستر..
* وهناك قضية المدرب البلجيكي ايمايل والتي كما ذكرنا إن البلجيكي كان يطالب المريخ بمبلغ 90 ألف دولار ولكن باتفاق مع سوداكال خفضها إلى 50 ألف دولار على أن تسدد على دفعات، إلا أن سودكال ماطل البلجيكي ولم يف بالاتفاق!! وكان البلجيكي متجهاً إلى الفيفا فلحقه سوداكال وأكد له بأنه سيسدد المبلغ كاملاً ودفعة واحدة إذا تم التخفيض إلى 30 ألف دولار بما يعادل حوالي 25 ألف يورو وقد وافق ايمايل على هذا الاتفاق الجديد بعد أن سئم من المماطلة واللف والدوران.. ولكنه صدم بعودة سوداكال للمماطلة والمراوغة في الدفع.. فاتخذ البلجيكي قراراً نهائياً بتحديد يوم الثلاثاء 12 يناير كآخر موعد لتسديد مبلغ ال 25 ألف يورو أو يلغي الاتفاق ويتجه للفيفا وربما طالب بمبلغ ال 90 ألف دولار كاملاً..
* خاف سوداكال من لجوء البلجيكي للفيفا والمطالبة بالمبلغ الأصلي، فقام بتحويل مبلغ 10 ألف يورو وصلت للبلجيكي يوم الأربعاء 13 يناير مع اعتذار بأن هناك اجراءات بنكية تفرض تحويل المبلغ على مدى ثلاثة أيام متتالية.. وقد أرسل البلجيكي إفادة استلام مبلغ ال 10 يورو وكان ينتظر استلام بقية المبلغ (حوالي 15 ألف يورو) يوم الخميس 14 يناير ولكنه تفاجأ برسالة طالبة تأكيد استلامه مبلغ العشرة ألاف.. على الرغم من أنه أرسل الإفادة مباشرة يوم الأربعاء.. وهنا جن جنون البلجيكي وقال إن سوداكال عاد للماطلة والخداع وحدد نهاية يوم الجمعة الفائت 15 يناير لاستلام بقية المبلغ أو الاتجاه مباشرة للفيفا..
* هناك من ذكر إن بقية المبلغ تم ارساله للبلجيكي.. ونحن لسنا متأكدين لأننا لا نصدق أقوال المراوغ سوداكال.. ولا نستبعد عدم الدفع ووصول القضية للفيفا وبعدها الرماد كال سوداكال..
* قضية مدرب الأحمال الروماني ماريوس أيضاً مثل قضية البلجيكي فالروماني له مبلغ 26 ألف دولار على المريخ.. وبعد مراوغات ومماطلات من سوداكال وعده بسداد المبلغ كاملاً مع تخفيضه إلى 9 آلاف دولار فقط وباتفاق.. وقد وافق الروماني وكان يفترض أن يتسلم المبلغ في أكتوبر الماضي ولكن للأسف مارس معه سوداكال عادته في المراوغة والمماطلة والجرجرة حتى جاء شهر يناير الحالي ولم يدفع سوداكال ولا فلس.. فاتخذ الروماني قراراً نهائياً بامهال سوداكال حتى نهاية هذا الأسبوع الذي ينتهي اليوم أو غداً، فإذا لم يرسل سوداكال مبلغ ال9 آلاف دولار اليوم.. سيتحرك محامي الروماني على الفور للفيفا مع المطالبة بأكثر من 26 ألف دولار باحتساب الحوافز ومبالغ أخرى..
* أسلوب سوق أم دفسو الذي يتعامل به سوداكال مع حقوق المدربين واللاعبين الأجانب سيورد المريخ مورد التهلكة ونخشى أن ينتهى عهد سوداكال مع المريخ بنهاية كارثية لن ينساها طوال عمره..
* كان يمكن لسوداكال دفع كل المبالغ الملزمة من قبل الفيفا ويستردها من حافز الصعود للمجموعات كما هو متوقع.. ولكن بطريقته هذه قد يتم ابعاد المريخ من التنافس الأفريقي فلا يجد حتى حافز المجموعات..!!
* رخصة المشاركة الأفريقية تشترط عدم وجود أي ديون ملزمة على النادي من قبل الفيفا.. بمعنى أنه إذا لجأ ايمايل أو الروماني ماريوس أو أي لاعب أو مدرب آخر للفيفا ستسحب رخصة المشاركة الأفريقية من المريخ ويتم ابعاده من المجموعات الأفريقية فيضيع الحافز الدولاري..
* البعض يقول إن سوداكال يلجأ لمراوغة ومماطلة الأجانب حتى آخر يوم في انتظار أن يسدد المبالغ أقطاب المريخ مثلما فعل التركي اوكتاي وجمال الوالي من قبل.. أو يسدد القنصل حازم مصطفى..
* حازم مصطفى ساعد سوداكال بدفع المليارات في التسجيلات الأخيرة لإعادة تسجيل مطلقي السراح ويقال أنه دفع حقوق سالمون جابسون.. وبدلاً من أن يشكره سوداكال ذهب ليحفر له في النظام الأساسي كي يقفل أمامه الطريق من الترشح لإدارة المريخ!! فعلى سوداكال أن يأكل ناره بعد هذه الخيانة..
* عندما كون سوداكال لجنة إعادة صياغة مسودة النظام الأساسي من أخيار المريخ استبشرنا خيراً بأن الرجل يود الالتحام مع أهل المريخ وقواعده العريضة.. ولكن وضح إن هذا الرجل مطبوع على المراوغة والتسويف والخداع وهدفه فقط تحقيق مطامعه ومصالحه الشخصية ولدرجة أن يسلم المريخ لعدو المريخ الأكبر الطاغية الساعي بكل الطرق والوسائل لتدمير وتخريب المريخ..
* إن كان سوداكال يعتقد أنه يستطيع أن يعادي كل الكيان المريخي ويسيطر على النادي وحده بمعية الطاغية فهو واهم.. واهم.. واهم.. وعاجلاً أو آجلاً وبحول الله سيجد نفسه هو والطاغية في مزبلة التاريخ.. 
* شخصياً ندمت على ترحيبي بالرجل يوم أن فاز بالتزكية ولم يترشح معه أحد.. ودلقت الكثير من المداد في الدفاع عنه بعد الطعن فيه.. حيث هاجمت الطاعنين وخلايا النظام البائد الذين حالوا بينه وبين تولي الرئاسة رغم أنه كان في الحبس..

زمن إضافي

* جماهير المريخ التي طالبت بفتح باب العضوية نقول لهم وماذا ستفيد العضوية بعد أن وضع سوداكال بايعاز من الطاغية المتاريس أمام أي عضوية جديدة كي لا تشارك في أي تصويت إلا بعد عام كامل من اكتساب العضوية هذا إن تمكنت من اكتسابها..
* ربما عقد سوداكال جمعية عبثية ثالتة بنفس العضوية المستجلبة التي لا تتعدى بضع عشرات لاجازة نظامه الأساسي الشخصي الذي طبخه مع الطاغية.. لقفل الطريق أمام كل قواعد المريخ وأهله كي ينفرد بالسلطة هو والمخرب الطاغية..
* متى يتخلص المريخ من هذا الكابوس وطغيان الطاغوت؟!
* حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
إسماعيل حسن
شكراً هلال شيكان
* قدم هلال شيكان أمس، خدمة كبيرة للمريخ في مباراتهما الدورية بملعب الهلال، وهو يكشر عن جميع أنيابه، ويبكر بإحراز الهدف الأول الذي كان له الأثر في تغيير شكل المريخ إيجابا في الشوط الثاني..
 * ويبقى السؤال…. إذا أصلاً المريخ حا يعتمد في كل المباريات على إرسال الكرات إلى المهاجم سيف تيري من الحارس مباشرة، أو من المدافعين لإحراز الأهداف وتحقيق الانتصارات، فما جدوى التعاقد مع المدرب الفرنسي قوميز وبقية اللاعبين في خط الوسط.؟؟!!
 * منذ بداية الشوط الأول، وحتى نهايته، ظل المريخ يعتمد على الإرسال الطويل لسيف تيري في محاولاته للوصول إلى مرمى الهلال، فكان من الطبيعي أن يكلف مدرب هلال شيكان صلاح آدم، مدافعين إثنين لمراقبته، كلما كانت الكرة بين أقدام مدافعي المريخ أو بين يدي حارسه..
 * باختصار.. المريخ في الشوط الأول كان أشبه بفرق الحواري في طريقة لعبه.. عكس هلال شيكان الذي بدأ منظماً واعتمد على اللعب الممرحل في الوصول إلى مرمانا.. ولولا الشفقة لما انتهى الشوط بفوزه بهدف وحيد يتحمل مسؤوليته الحارس عبد العظيم وأمير كمال الذي كان بإمكانه أن يرسل الكرة المحرجة التي وصلته من عبد العظيم إلى التماس بدل أن يرسلها عشوائية إلى وسط الملعب فتصل إلى مهند الطاهر ويقشرها لزميله المرتاح أمام مرمانا معاذ خميس ويترجمها لهدف..
 * في الشوط الثاني إنتبه مدرب المريخ ولاعبوه إلى أن في صفوف الفريق أكثر من لاعب يمكن أن يحرز الأهداف مثل تيري، فغيروا أسلوبهم من الإرسال الطويل إلى القصير الممرحل، ليرسل (طبنجة) من خارج الخط، (رصاصة) إلى (قلب) مرمى الهلال كفلت التعادل للزعيم، قبل أن يردفه الجزولي بالهدفين الثاني والثالث، وتدين السيطرة بالكامل للمريخ على طول الملعب وعرضه، ويقدم فواصل من التمريرات المتقنة، والمراوغات المجدية التي كان لها الأثر في خلخلة دفاع الهلال، وإجبار لاعبيه على التراجع والبقاء في منطقتهم الدفاعية طوال هذا الشوط.. لتنتهي المباراة بفوز الزعيم بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف للهلال.. ويحافظ على سجله خالياً من الهزائم طوال الجولات الخمس الماضية..
 *سطور عن المباراة*
 * للأمانة.. التحكيم كان جيداً.. ويستحق تسع درجات من عشر..
 * التاج يعقوب ومازن لا يجلسان على الدكة بأي حال من الأحوال يا قوميز..
 * كل نجوم المريخ كانوا نجوماً في الشوط الثاني، إلا أن البوركيني آرنولد وطبنجة والجزولي، كانوا نجوماً طوال الشوطين..
 * غداً بإذن الله نعود للمباراة بالمزيد من التفاصيل والملاحظات..
 *ناديكم يناديكم لمد أياديكم*
 * وتجلدي للشامتين أريهم.. إني لريب الدهر لا أتضعضع.. والنفس راغبة إذا رغبتها.. وإذا ترد إلى قليل تقنع..
 * ناديكم يناديكم لمد أياديكم للنفرة الكبرى يا أهل المريخ..
 * بكل الحب والتقدير تدعو لجنة التراك (الجار لإعمار الدار 2)، قاعدة المريخ العظيم التي تفاعلت مع نداءات اللجنة، وكل التنظيمات، لحضور الاحتفالية التي ستقام بإستاد المريخ بوجود ممثلي القروبات التي شاركت وساهمت في نفرة الإستاد.. والدعوة مقدمة كذلك للأساتذة في الإعلام المقروء والمسموع والمرئي للمشاركة في هذا اليوم العظيم، كما ترحب اللجنة الإعلامية للتراك بكل عشاق المريخ شيالين التقيلة من أقطاب وقروبات وروابط للإنضمام إلى هذه النفرة، والحصول على شرف المساهمة في إكمال تأهيل الإستاد، في الرابعة عصر غد الخميس 21 يناير بإستاد المريخ..
 * *وكفى* .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#بهدوء
#علم الدين هاشم

*المريخ ،، شوط واحد لايكفي !*

عبرت جماهير المريخ عن فرحتها الكبيرة بالفوز علي هلال الأبيض بثلاثة اهداف اكثر من رائعة مقابل هدف وحيد منح الزعيم فرصة تعزيز مركزه علي صدارة الدوري الممتاز ،، واعتقد ان الفرحة ليست بالنتيجة والاهداف الثلاثة التي توالت في الشوط وقلبت تاخر الزعيم بهدف لفوز رائع ومستحق وانما لاصحاب الاهداف الثلاثة طبنجة والجزولي اللذان قفزا من مربع الصغار لاعلي سلم النجومية في فترة وجيزة جدا بفضل الموهبة العالية والفرصة التي نزلت عليهما من السماء بقرار الاتحاد العام الذي فرض علي اندية الممتاز اشراك لاعبين صغار السن ،،ومهما تباينت الاراء حول قرار الاتحاد ولكن من الواجب ان لايشعر صغار السن أنهم غير مرحب بهم في الدوري الممتاز بل الأفضل ان ينالوا حقهم كاملا من الدعم المعنوي والادبي خاصة في الاعلام بكل الوانه ،، ولا أقول بان المريخ محظوظ بوجود لاعبين صغار بهذا المستوي الرائع في تشكيلته ولكن اكاد اجزم بان الاتحاد اذا سمح لجماهير المريخ بالدخول والجلوس علي المدرجات لاقتحمت الملعب بعد مباراة الامس لتحمل طبنجة والجزولي علي الاكتاف ونثق بان هذا الثنائي لازال لديه الكثير الذي يمكن ان يقدمه للمريخ وجماهيره في المباريات القادمة !
اعود لمجريات المباراة التي كانت بالنسبة للمريخ تجربة مفيدة اخري تضاف لرصيده في برنامج الاعداد الذي يسبق المشاركة في دوري المجموعات لنؤكد بان حالة عدم الرضا التي سيطرت علي الاسافير عن المستوي الباهت للفريق في الشوط الاول مبررة ومقبولة لان هذا الاداء المهزوز يتكرر للمرة الثانية علي التوالي مما يثير حالة من القلق والخوف في قلوب الجماهير كلما اقترب موعد مباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري في افتتاحية دوري المجموعات لهذا لابد ان يقلب الفرنسي قوميز هذه الصفحة ويعمل علي علاج المردود الضعيف للفريق والاخطاء المتكررة في الشوط الاول لان اداء شوط واحد للمريخ لايكفي لضمان تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية أو بمعني اوضح لن يستطيع المريخ تحقيق ريمونتادا في كل مباراة مثلما حدث أمام هلال الأبيض لابد ان يتوزع جهد اللاعبين وباداء فني مقبول علي مدار الشوطين واظن هذا مايرضي جمهور المريخ ومحبيه وذلك ليس بالامر الصعب اذا عمد المدرب الفرنسي علي رفع الظلم عن بعض المحبوسين علي دكة المظاليم ودفع بهم منذ البداية أمثال وجدي هندسة وعزام وغيرهم من الذين صححوا وحسنوا من اداء الفريق في شوط المدربين !
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

       *وصافة بتريليون جنيه !*
الخميس ظ¢ظ، يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م
âœچï¸ڈT. M
• قبل أن نتناول إيجابيات وسلبيات اداء الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة هلال التبلدي لا بد أن نحيي الخصم على ادائه الرفيع ، ونذكر أنه قدم للمريخ خدمة فنية لا تقدر بثمن ، لأنه لم يركن إلى الدفاع على الرغم من الضغط النفسي الذي وقع على لاعبيه إثر النتائج السيئة التي حققها الفريق في الدوري الحالي.
• أدى هلال التبلدي مباراة كبيرة ، وسبب مشاكل عديدة لمدافعي المريخ ، خاصةً أمير كمال وصلاح نمر ، اللذين قدما واحدة من أضعف مبارياتهما في الآونة الأخيرة ، وارتكبا أخطاء عديدة ، سهلت لمهاجم هلال التبلدي معاذ القضارف الوصول إلى الشباك الحمراء ، بخطأ مشترك بين الحارس أحمد عبد العظيم وقائد الفريق أمير كمال وصلاح نمر.
• تكررت أخطاء التغطية في مرتين على مدار الشوطين ، ومنحت هلال التبلدي فرصتين أسهل من التي وصل بها إلى شباك المريخ ، وحدث ذلك قبل أن يدرك طبنجة التعادل للفرقة الحمراء.
• كان من الطبيعي أن يخرج المريخ من الحصة الأولى متأخراً بسبب ضعف أداء نمر و أمير وتواضع مردود خط الوسط عموماً و وجدي هندسة خصوصاً في صناعة اللعب ، وهي سانحة نذكر بها مدرب المريخ غوميز أن إصراره على الدفع بوجدي ومصعب كردمان في خانة صانع الألعاب غير مبرر ، لأن هذين اللاعبين لا يجيدان تلك المهمة ، ولا يمتلكان مقوماتها.
• أفضل من يؤدي هذه المهمة في غياب التش هو عزام عادل ، الذي يتمتع بمهارة عالية وقدرات ملموسة في المحافظة على الكرة وصناعة اللعب ، وبغيابه يمكن للتاج يعقوب أن يؤدي تلك المهمة بإقتدار.
• علاوة على ذلك لعب أمير ونمر دوراً سالباً في إلغاء خط الوسط باللعب العشوائي الطويل ، وتلك ظاهرة مزعجة ، حدثت في كل مباريات المريخ الأخيرة ، وينبغي على غوميز أن يجد لها حلاً ، بتوجيه قائد الفريق وصلاح نمر بالكف عن إرسال الكرات الطولية للمهاجمين بلا هدى ، وبتوجيه لاعبي الوسط للنزول لإستلام الكرات منهما.
• كذلك عانى المريخ في الوصول إلى شباك هلال التبلدي على مدى 75 دقيقة ، بسبب تراجع أداء سيف تيري ، الذي غير طريقة لعبه ، وأصبح يصر على المراوغة كلما وصلته الكرة ، مع أنه لا يجيدها.
• على تيري أن يعلم أن ميزته الأساسية تنحصر في القوة وسرعة الإنطلاق نحو المرمى ، وبالتالي فإن إصراره على المراوغة يخصم من رصيده ويسهل على المدافعين مراقبته ، ويقلص فرصه في التسجيل.
• كثرة أخطاء التمرير أكبر عيب فني يعاني من المريخ حالياً ، إذ كثيراً ما تخرج الكرات خاطئة من أقدام اللاعبين حتى وهم مرتاحين بلا ضغط ، وتلك منقصة في حق فريق كبير مثل المريخ ، وسيدفع الفريق ثمنها غالياً في دور المجموعات للبطولة الإفريقية ما لم يجد لها غوميز حلا سريعاً ، يقي الفريق شرورها.
• من العيوب التي شابت أداء المريخ أمام التبلدي عجز الفريق عن استثمار الركنيات والضربات الثابتة التي أتيحت له على كثرتها ، حيث تنفذ بطريقة عشوائية ، وتُلعب في الغالب على القائم القريب ، ليسهل على المدافعين اقتناصها.
• ذاك عن السلبيات ، أما الإيجابيات فقد أتت كثيرة ومتنوعة ، وأولها ارتفاع المردود البدني للفريق ، وتصاعد أدائه مع مرور الوقت ، وعدم استسلامه للهزيمة ، وإسهام البدلاء في تحسين الأداء ، وتلك تحسب للمدرب الذي دفع بالتاج وعزام فشكلا إضافة لا تقدر بثمن.
• من الإيجابيات النشاط الملحوظ والأداء المتميز للاعبي الطرف في الشق الهجومي ، حيث أفلح طبنجة في قلب مسار المباراة بهدفه البديع ، بينما تحول كرنقو إلى صانع متميز للألعاب في فرقة المريخ بعكسياته المتميزة والمتقنة .
• كذلك لاحظنا تحسن مردود لاعب المحور ضياء الدين ، الذي عانى من تراجع في الأداء خلال المباريات الماضية ، وعاد أمام هلال التبلدي إلى مستواه العالي وادائه المتميز.
• بالطبع لا يمكن أن نتعرض إلى أحداث مباراة الزعيم وهلال الأبيض من دون أن  نتطرق إلى رجل المباراة وفارسها الأبرز ، الشبل المتميز الجزولي نوح ، الذي خلب الألباب وخطف الأنظار بأدائه العالي ، ومستواه المبهر ، وأهدافه الحاسمة الجميلة .
• لو لم يعانده الحظ لسجل هدفا بديعاً في الحصة الأولى ، من كرة ركنها بمنتهى التركيز والحرفنة في الزاوية البعيدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء فاخطأت المرمى بقليل ، علماً أنه نفذها بقدمه اليسرى.
• سجل نوح هدفين بالرأس ، من وضعيتين صعبتين ، فذكرنا فتح الرحمن سانتو بأهدافه الرأسية البديعة ، وهو يشبه سانتو حتى في إجادته للتسديد بالقدمين.
• من الواضح اننا موعودن بهداف ماهر ، وقناص خطير ، سيكون له شأن كبير مع الفرقة الحمراء ، لو حظى بالعناية التي يستحقها ، ونوصي مجلس المريخ بالتعاقد معه لخمس سنوات على الأقل ، وبتقييمه بما يستحق لتحفيزه مادياً ودعمه معنوياً.
• نختم بما بدأنا لنشكر هلال التبلدي الذي قدم للمريخ تجربة قيمة ، وقدم مباراة كبيرة لم يستحق عليها الخسارة، ونثق أنه سيعود إلى سكة الإنتصارات إذا واصل الأداء بالمستوى العالي الذي قدمه أمام المريخ.

آخر الحقائق
âœچï¸ڈT. M
• لن ننسى أن المريخ فقد فريقاً كاملاً بإحتياطيه في لقاء امس الأول بعاملي الإصابة والإيقاف.
• منجد النيل ، بكري المدينة ، أحمد التش ، احمد آدم بيبو ، مصعب كردمان ، حمزة داؤود ، السماني الصاوي ، سيف الدمازين ، رمضان عجب ، محمد الرشيد ، بخيت خميس ، عمار طيفور ، و محمد عباس كنان.
• كما فقد عماد الصيني بتجدد الإصابة في مستهل المباراة وتفوق وفاز وتصدر.
• ذلك لا يحدث إلا في عالم الزعيم.
• قمة الدوري حمراء بلون الدم.
• عاكسوه وحاربوه وترصدوه وفرضوا عليه أن يدخل الدوري بصفوف منقوصة و فشلوا في منعه من الوصول إلى الصدارة.
• نقص مريع في صفوف الفريق ، عدم استقرار فني ، معاناة إدارية بمجلس ضعيف ومشتت ومتشاكس ، تشكو خزائنه من قلة الفئران ، واستهداف غريب من الاتحاد ولجانه الظالمة المنحازة وانحياز سافر للخصم.
• مع ذلك هيمن  الزعيم على كل البطولات ، وفاز بالدوري ثلاث سنوات متتالية ، وظفر بآخر بطولة لكأس السودان ، وتربع على صدارة الدوري الحالي منفرداً .
• وفي البطولة الإفريقية بلغ دور المجموعات على حساب أحد أقوى أندية غرب إفريقيا.
• في المقابل تمتع خصمه بسند قوي من الاتحاد ولجانه ، وبإستقرار إداري ومالي وفره له رئيس الاتحاد بنفسه ، وبوفرة في اللاعبين بالسماح له بضم 35 لاعباً.
• بشهادة نائب رئيس الهلال الطاهر يونس ضخ ولدنا السوباط تريليون جنيه في خزائن النادي الأزرق خلال أربعة أشهر.
• قبله أنفق الكاردينال ملايين الجنيهات الدولارات على الفريق والمنشآت ، وكانت المحصلة وصافة ثلاثية الأبعاد وسجل خالٍ من البطولات.
• وصافة المدعوم قيمتها تريليون جنيه سوداني!
• فضية الهلال الأغلى في التاريخ على الإطلاق .
• المدعوم في الملاعب وصافة ، وفي الجرايد آخر قيافة.
• عشرين صحيفة .. والمحصلة خفيفة.
• أبو فضة عامل ضجة !!
• علماً أنه يعاني حالياً لإنتزاع الوصافة من ولدنا إبراهومة.
• في آخر مباراتين للقمة مضروب من الزعيم رايح جاي!
• وفي آخر ثلاث سنوات مولاي كما خلقتني من الألقاب.
• أباطو (والنجم).
• وصيف السنين الليلة مالو ، ضرب الزعيم غلبو!
• سجل الزعيم الجزولي بملاليم ، وضم الهلال الغربال بمليون دولار ، والمحصلة ثلاثة أهداف لكل لاعب في الدوري!
• لن نقارن سفينة نوح بمحترفي الهلال الثلاثة ، لأن المقارنة معدومة.
• الجزولي زولي .. وحبة بندولي.
• بإنتهاء مباراة المريخ مع هلال التبلدي انتهت عقوبة بكري المدينة .
• بدأت العقوبة في العام 2019 ، وانتهت في 2021 !
• لم يقتل العقرب حكماً ، ولم يعتد على أحد قادة الاتحاد بساطور ، ولم يطعن خصماً بسكين ، ولم يتعاطى المنشطات ، ومع ذلك استمرت مدة حبسه عامين!
• أما عقوبة حرمانه من تمثيل بلاده مع المنتخب فهي أبدية ، ولن تنتهي إلا بترجل الدكتاتور عن رئاسة الاتحاد أو رحيله عن الحياة .. كما صرح بعظمة لسانه.
• كل جريرة بكري عند مستهدفيه أنه فضل الزعيم على المدعوم.
• المريخ منقوص ومستهدف .. ومتصدر ومتقدر.
âœچï¸ڈT. M
• آخر خبر : (14) لاعب غياب .. والزعيم بين السحاب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

* بيرنلي يهز هيبة أنفيلد بانتصار صاعق على ليفربول في الدوري الانجليزي
* سواريز ينقذ أتلتيكو من كمين إيبار.. وفالنسيا يتعادل مع أوساسونا بالليجا
* برشلونة ينجو من فخ كورنيا في الوقت الإضافي بكأس الملك
* هدف قاتل يقود أتلتيك بيلباو لدور ال16 في كأس ملك اسبانيا
* لاتسيو يصعد لربع نهائي كأس إيطاليا بفوز قاتل على بارما
* ريمونتادا ال20 دقيقة تعيد الأهلي لصدارة الدوري المصري مؤقتًا
* بشكتاش يكتسح جمرك برباعية وينفرد بصدارة الدوري التركي
* الاتحاد الإنجليزي يوجه اتهاما لمدرب أستون فيلا لاستخدامه لغة مسيئة
* محاولة فاشلة من مانشستر يونايتد لضم إريكسن لاعب إنتر ميلان
* بارما يتعاقد مع أندريا كونتي مدافع المنافس ميلان حتى 2025
* فيورنتينا الإيطالي يضم ألكسندر كوكورين مهاجم سبارتاك موسكو
* التشيكي توماس فاتشليك حارس إشبيلية يعود للتدريبات بعد غياب طويل
* دوري السوبر الأوروبي يغري الأندية المؤسسة بمبلغ خرافي
* المفوضية الأوروبية ترفض فكرة دوري السوبر مخصص لأندية بعينها
* تشكيك رسمي في رقم كريستيانو رونالدو كأفضل هداف في تاريخ كرة القدم
* بيراميدز يطلب استقدام حكام أجانب لمباراة الأهلي بالدوري المصري
* باريديس: كلنا في باريس نريد ميسي .. رومينيجه: بيع ساني جنون
* ماندزوكيتش: انضمامي إلى ميلان ليس رسالة ليوفنتوس
* كلوب: تلقينا لكمة هائلة على الوجه.. وأنا المسؤول من الهزيمة

â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–  §â–§â–§


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ 📺 :

❖ #الدوري_السوداني 🇸🇩 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6

* توتي (-- : --) المريخ
⏰ 18:15 📺 الملاعب HD 🏟 الهلال 

* اهلي مروي (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر
⏰ 18:15 📺 الملاعب HD 🏟 الخرطوم 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني 🇪🇸 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20

* ليفانتي (-- : --) بلد الوليد
‏⏰ 22:00 📺 beIN 3 🎙 باسم الزير

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي 🇮🇹 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19

* بينفينتو (-- : --) تورينو
‏⏰ 21:45 📺 beIN 4 🎙 مضر اليوسف

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني 🇩🇪 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18

* مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند
‏⏰ 21:30 📺 SKY 1 🏟 بروسيا بارك

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي 🇫🇷 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21

* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) مونبلييه
‏⏰ 22:00 📺 beIN 6 🎙 جواد بدة

المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)

▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 الأسبوع 19

* ليفربول (0 : 1) بيرنلي

#الترتيب : مانشستر يونايتد (40) مانشستر سيتي (38) ليستر سيتي (38) ليفربول (34) توتنهام (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني 🇪🇸 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19

* فالنسيا (1 : 1) أوساسونا
* إيبار (1 : 2) أتلتيكو مدريد

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (44) ريال مدريد (37) برشلونة (34) فياريال (33) إشبيلية (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_اسبانيا 🇪🇸 دور ال32 

* ايبيزا (1 : 2) اتلتيك بيلباو
* كورنيا (0 : 2) برشلونة

#ملحوظة : برشلونة وبيلباو وسوسييداد وألكويانو يتأهلان إلى دور ال16

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ايطاليا 🇮🇹 دور ال16

* لاتسيو (2 : 1) بارما

#ملحوظة : لاتسيو يتأهل لدور ال8

——————————————
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين انصر المريخ نصراً مبين 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً كسلاوي حبيب الكل علي اخبـار الجمعة الجامعة
اللهم ببركة الجمعة المباركة انصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*جمعه مباركه 
يارب يا كريم 
تنصر المريخ العظيم
                        	*

----------

